

A RESTful API to generate video by writing XML - nicosteeg
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/stupeflix-releases-awesome-api-to-generate-1000s-of-videos-on-the-fly/

======
chanux
don't use '&' in <text> attribute. Nice one.

~~~
chanux
Direct link to stpeflix <http://www.stupeflix.com/>

